# Real Wood Drivers back in my bag...



## cyberfly (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone else absolutely hate the sound of the ultra large drivers that we use these days?? The clink, thunk, metalic noise that they make is just not right. I pulled out an old Persimmon driver (reshafted it with a new truetemper shaft) and started using it again.. the Sound of the wood (nylon insert) smacking a 90 ball is outstanding..
Ok, so I lost 25 yards in the air of distance and they are harder to hit and less forgiving,, but damm the sound is awesome..... people actually ask what is that you are using as a driver??? 
Also the Persimmon when properly refinished and hand rubbed is quite beautiful. But then again, Im old fashioned and still use my Ping BeCu irons and putter....
What do you think about the wood drivers????? thanks ron.........


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

They look and sound great, but the loss of distance is quite considerable at times. Having said that I have never used a traditional wood with a up-to-date shaft, so there might not be that much loss.

You are right, some of the new drivers sound awful. I am not a fan of the noise callaway drivers make anymore. The warbird sounded fantastic, the fusion and some of their others sound really clunky.

You could spark a revival!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Out of pure sentimentality, I kept a set of MacGregor Tourney Custom woods I used in the 70's. I've thought more than once about regripping them and seeing what they could do.

I recently read a story about the Big Bertha C4 driver. Apparently it was a carbon graphite head and in Callaway's estimation, one of the best clubs they ever designed. Unfortunately, it was ahead of it's time and behind the times, at the same time. People liked the performance, but it didn't sound like a metal wood and apparently we have gotten used to that sound in a way that denotes distance to us. The C4 failed in the marketplace. Every once in a while, you see one on ebay.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I think their great as a novelty piece, but not course material. To be honest with you, I think the Clack sound they make is sickening. Their old, unforgiving, and the loss of distance is not worth it. The lustrous Plink you hear with a Ti driver, tells you if it's a good hit. Whereas these wood clubs sound like you hit it bad everytime. 

Now, don't get me wrong, if you can play with them, great I respect that, but I will also admit that some of the newer drivers do sound horrible. The Sumo is so loud, I'm afraid to hit it hard, in fear of bursting an eardrum..but I still prefer the Ti drivers. The pros now use them, over wood for a reason.
Just mt 2 cents.


----------



## cyberfly (Feb 27, 2007)

Im only loosing aout 25 yards at the driving range,, but the roll from the woods seems to be greater,,so Im not sure if Im loosing anything at all... I do own an old callaway bertha and it is a great club,, my best distance club is an old 7 degree aluminum Golfsmith driver, and it has a very unique crack when hit right.... well, sometimes we just like to hold on to the old things in life....cause change is not always good,,, have fun playing,, for that's what it's all about..thanks ron


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a C4. Didn't mind the sound, couldn't stand how light it was. Also didn't like the "thud" you felt when you hit it. Got a new model Great BB in Ti and never looked back. It's only now that I'm starting to look into a composit driver again (FT-5/i are looking good)


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Honestly, I hardly ever hear the sound of my own driver. The only time I do, it's because I lost focus and hit a horrible shot. Then I won't care about the sound anyway.​


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I recently picked up a set of Jack Nicklaus MacGregor Muirfield woods, 1-3-5. Oil Hardened Persimmon. I want to have these refinished and have found a local guy who does that.
You can bet those clubs will be in my bag for a few rounds this summer.
If you have never hit persimmon you just do not realize what you missed out on. There are some of us who learned to play golf long before metal woods came along!


----------



## cyberfly (Feb 27, 2007)

One thing I did find about the Persimmon wood heads is that I used a softer shaft than would normally use and it seemed to give me a higher club head speed and most importantly a better feel of the club head. I can feel the weight of the head as I swing which in my opinion causes me to focus more on hitting the ball square and center. So basically, it has improved my swing cause I know if I dont hit it correctly, it will be in the woods or the water.. 
PS: I still hit about 235yds with the persimmon's, so the key is to find the right shaft for them, Ive never been a long ball hitter and am satisfied to be able to work the ball more and put it where I want to put it on the fairway....thanks ron..
PPS: I went through 3 shafts before I found the right one,, you may have to do the same..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There is a company that makes modern size persimmon woods. I knew the President, Elmore Just, in college when he would show up in his cut off shorts and plain white t-shirt, playing for Bellermine College in Louisville, Kentucky. He just beat the daylights out of all of us. If he even had 14 clubs in his bag, they were probably mismatched 13 ways.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

My father's friend has some nice golf sticks and I carry them around sometimes, they seem to be built with quality though.


----------



## cyberfly (Feb 27, 2007)

*Think Persimmon is out of date,,think again..*

Mighty Mike Austin and the 515-Yard Drive

"Thirty years ago a brash pro belted the longest drive in history. With a persimmon driver. He was 64. And the record still stands."


Read this article about Mike....thanks ron..

Mighty Mike Austin and the 515-Yard Drive | Travel + Leisure Golf


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2007)

When I'm on the driving range. I hate when somebody has an unfair advantage because they have a huge club with a rediculously large clubface to ensure you can't miss, then they go to hit and it makes an obnoxious PUH-TING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just what you need in golf.

Imagine this scenario. 

you're at the driving range with your driver, you have the perfect stance and you do your backswing, then right when you start swinging you hear PUH-TING, to ruin your concentration and do a massive slice.

I like a golf club that makes a "swoosh-crack" noise.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

But that PUH-TING can also be a CRACK. That scenario works for any club noise


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Daniel

If you're that into golf that you're upset about this "unfair advantage," you should be willing to plop down a couple hundred bucks for a new driver. If you really don't care that much, and like the feel/sound of persimmon better, by all means use persimmon.


----------

